# Error Code 4873 - Exhaust gas recirculation cooling & More



## Xerix (May 5, 2010)

Hey Everyone,

So, I found out what code 4873 means finally. But I don't know yet how to diagnose this. It almost seems like this whole emissions crap is ruining an otherwise perfect car.

Other Codes that are currently thrown:
4873: Exhaust gas recirculation cooling, plausibility
4687: DDE: Throttle Valve Actuator
4C7B: DDE: Reducing agent metering valve
4D35: DDE: Reducing agent metering valve
????: DDE: Reducing agent metering valve
A6CF: JBE: AUC Sensor (Already know what this is)

So, I know I need to replace the metering valve located after the catalytic converter. I already cleaned it once and it never fixed it. So I'm 99% sure its dead. There was another code it threw as well but I forgot to write it down. The throttle valve actuator seems to be working for the most part as I inspected it while pressing the gas and watched it pivot to let more air in etc...

My concern here is the 4873 code. If the heat builds up too much in the EGR cooler, it could crack etc...

So does anyone know what I should do to diagnose this problem? I cleaned the EGR, Throttle, and Air Intake last November and didn't fix anything.

Also, I don't want to delete the EGR because after 8 years, I will need to get an emissions test and it will most likely fail.

Thanks for any input,

Andrew


----------



## Shaman2010 (Jul 13, 2014)

Hi,
I've got the same error 4873 - cant find anything in Internet how to deal with it.
With older M57 ppl just replace EGR thermostat. But M57T2 doesn't have it. Or is it inside exhaust cooler? Or is it controlled by EGR valve?

Can't find anything. If you find solution - please share your knowledge.


----------



## ingenieur (Dec 26, 2006)

This is set if the cooling effect of the EGR cooler is insufficient. There is a bypass flap and a downstream temp sensor used to monitor using measured EGR flow at idle with the engine temp 60 to 110C.
Either a bypass flap movement problem or sooted cooler.


----------



## Shaman2010 (Jul 13, 2014)

ingenieur said:


> This is set if the cooling effect of the EGR cooler is insufficient. There is a bypass flap and a downstream temp sensor used to monitor using measured EGR flow at idle with the engine temp 60 to 110C.
> Either a bypass flap movement problem or sooted cooler.


EGR cooler is relatively new (18 months) so I don't think it's already sooted.
I erase error couple of times - and it comes back when engine idle on traffic light.
I guess it's bypass flap? Can you tell where exactly it located? How to fix it?
Here is list of links with EGR/AGR and EGR cooler (can you point on the bypass flap?):
1) EGR cooler 
http://www.realoem.com/bmw/enUS/showparts?id=ZW03-USA---E70N-BMW-X5%2035dX&diagId=11_4270
2) EGR
http://www.realoem.com/bmw/enUS/showparts?id=ZW03-USA---E70N-BMW-X5%2035dX&diagId=11_4266
3) AGR 
http://www.realoem.com/bmw/enUS/showparts?id=ZW03-USA---E70N-BMW-X5%2035dX&diagId=11_4095

Thank you!!!


----------



## ingenieur (Dec 26, 2006)

Sorry for the delay in replying. It is vacuum operated so it the cooler was replaced the vacuum servo comes with it. Perhaps a vacuum line or supply....


----------



## beemerman347 (Nov 6, 2015)

Shaman2010, raise car and check both sensors physically for wetness, if they are wet flush them with water, air dry them and re-install.. and recheck.. the best test to do is take it for a long spi after


----------



## vadimvp (Jul 28, 2016)

I've got same ERROR code (4873 EGR Cooling probability), the mechanic replaced the EGR Cooler with the EGR valve, but still getting it. This error is driving me crazy. Heard some opinions that I shouldn't stress too much, and forget about it.


----------



## Shaman2010 (Jul 13, 2014)

I would not ignore it. If you have check engine light - this is most likely serious problem.


----------



## montr (Oct 7, 2006)

Got the same code 4873: Exhaust gas recirculation cooling, plausibility

Problem was the return spring for EGR valve located at the bottom of EGR cooler (near the exhaust) is weak and likely break. When the return spring break, then valve stay open all the time and it is more likely to clog the intake with CBU. The return spring cannot be replaced by itself, you have to replace the whole EGR cooler.


----------



## vadimvp (Jul 28, 2016)

I was to another mechanic yesterday and he found a broken hose (by heat or something else), the one coming from the vacuum pomp (back to the engine) to the Vacuum capsule. Replaced the hose and the error disappeared and the return spring started to work. I even noticed a slight increase in power, and the engine seems to sound better. So finally, all good.


----------



## Shaman2010 (Jul 13, 2014)

I can confirm that my EGR cooler problem was with the same spring and I have to replace whole EGR cooler.


----------



## montr (Oct 7, 2006)

Shaman2010 said:


> I can confirm that my EGR cooler problem was with the same spring and I have to replace whole EGR cooler.


Like the Harmonic Balance pulley, another BMW diesel poor design and likely to fail


----------



## Shaman2010 (Jul 13, 2014)

montr said:


> Like the Harmonic Balance pulley, another BMW diesel poor design and likely to fail


Yeah, had to change this one too.


----------



## stockmanski (Sep 2, 2014)

I now have the code 4873 as well for the EGR plausibility too. I see that a couple guys changed their whole EGR system. 

What does this cost?? I'm in Canada and I have dumped many $$$$ into this X5d already and, although I still love it, it's starting to get on my nerves...

Already changed:
battery, alternator, DEF tank, multiple sensors, and now this...... WTF?

Anyway. is this something that a decent mechanic should be able to fix?


----------



## Shaman2010 (Jul 13, 2014)

stockmanski said:


> What does this cost?? I'm in Canada and I have dumped many $$$$ into this X5d already and, although I still love it, it's starting to get on my nerves...
> Anyway. is this something that a decent mechanic should be able to fix?


BMW is not cheap at all, I think you know it now based on your own experience. 
You have to have good mechanic who knows BMWs...
with any issue with my car I'm trying to learn the problem and fix it by myself: double profit - you know your BMW better and save some $$$ on labour.

I live in Canada too, after some research and couple of phone calls to local dealers (steallers), I've ordered EGR cooler in US (even with customs and shipping it is cheaper than from local dealer) and replaced by myself. Paid ~ $580 USD, ordered from ecstuning.com

Here is nice article how guys replacing thermostat which requires taking off EGR cooler. Be extra careful with torques and procedure - very important to do it right, otherwise can be leak or even crack.

Good lack!

P.S. I live in Oakville too, neighbour!


----------



## deim (Jun 26, 2007)

I got an infamous 4873 code couple days ago. Tried to clear it (twice) just to make sure that it is persistent. Yes, it is coming back 

I wonder - would EGR cooler replacement be covered by warranty? I have a CPO warranty on my 2011 X5d (until mid 2017).


----------



## ninja_zx11 (Feb 13, 2014)

deim said:


> I got an infamous 4873 code couple days ago. Tried to clear it (twice) just to make sure that it is persistent. Yes, it is coming back
> 
> I wonder - would EGR cooler replacement be covered by warranty? I have a CPO warranty on my 2011 X5d (until mid 2017).


I doubt any emission part is covered under CPO but best way is to check your CPO warranty booklet and it should tell you which parts are covered.


----------



## deim (Jun 26, 2007)

ninja_zx11 said:


> I doubt any emission part is covered under CPO but best way is to check your CPO warranty booklet and it should tell you which parts are covered.


Thanks! Looked at the CPO warranty description, and it is quite a simple one:

"_Beginning with our 2011 models and beyond (2012, 2013, etc.), we have increased the coverage to give you even better value, as your protection plan is now an extension of the factory new car warranty covering all the same things as a new car, with no deductible.
...
Pre-Owned Certified Series vehicles, model years 2011 and beyond: extension of the new car warranty (2 years/80,000 km, extending the full warranty coverage to 6 years/160,000 km)._"

Now, the question is - would EGR cooler replacement be covered by a new cars warranty, as apparently CPO warranty is same as new cars warranty.


----------



## ninja_zx11 (Feb 13, 2014)

deim said:


> Thanks! Looked at the CPO warranty description, and it is quite a simple one:
> 
> "_Beginning with our 2011 models and beyond (2012, 2013, etc.), we have increased the coverage to give you even better value, as your protection plan is now an extension of the factory new car warranty covering all the same things as a new car, with no deductible.
> ...
> ...


Sorry can't comment on that.I bought mine 2009 CPO and CPO warranty booklet showed all the included and excluded parts for the CPO coverage.


----------



## autoexpertmecha (Sep 4, 2016)

Make sure you check for broken spring, it most likely the problem, you will need to replace the EGR cooler or hook a spring from the valve to the chassis to pull it back. I did this and so far its working.


----------



## deim (Jun 26, 2007)

You are absolutely correct! It was a broken return spring.
Dealership had to order parts, 2.5 days later got my car back, no charges - covered by CPO warrantly (love this part!  )

Interesting reading - description of what and how was checked and what was done:


----------



## Doug Huffman (Apr 25, 2015)

It is good to see that the Test Plan was acknowledged at least.


----------



## dextersl (Dec 22, 2016)

Hey Guys/Gals,
First post here, but thank you for all the helpful information you folks have been putting out there for us potential 335d owners.

Have a question in regards to the 4873 code you have been discussing. If you plan on blocking the egr cooler at both ends, do you still need to worry about replacing the cooler and/or fixing the spring?

Also, if you block at both ends and clear the code, do you have to worry about the code coming back? I understand that there are normal codes that will be generated with an egr block that will have to be cleared on a regular basis:

4B82 Exhaust recirculation-rate control,control deviation
4862 Air system, air to EGR mass flow,plausibility

unless you have a tune that deletes it, but from what I have read so far the 4873 is not one of them.


----------



## ajmal (Apr 4, 2012)

Shaman2010 said:


> Yeah, had to change this one too.


this just happened to me, how did you get the broken bolt out?


----------



## osochuckles (Jan 8, 2016)

stockmanski said:


> I now have the code 4873 as well for the EGR plausibility too. I see that a couple guys changed their whole EGR system.
> 
> What does this cost?? I'm in Canada and I have dumped many $$$$ into this X5d already and, although I still love it, it's starting to get on my nerves...
> 
> ...





Shaman2010 said:


> BMW is not cheap at all, I think you know it now based on your own experience.
> You have to have good mechanic who knows BMWs...
> with any issue with my car I'm trying to learn the problem and fix it by myself: double profit - you know your BMW better and save some $$$ on labour.
> 
> ...


If y'all are in Oakville, I highly recommend checking out JR Auto Performance (http://chiptuning.ca/) if you haven't already.

@Shaman2010 -- I know you mentioned you didn't want to do a delete since you have to get an annual emissions inspection, but when I first starting exploring tuning options I vaguely remember there being mention of an alternative solution for drivers who live in areas requiring emissions test where they could have a "dual function" ECU that can switch back and forth between the bypass/delete option (everyday driving) and the original factory settings (emissions inspection day).

Again, I'm not 100% sure and could totally be talking out of my ass, but either way, the guys at JR Auto should be able to tell you. They're located in Oakville so it's definitely worth a shot.


----------



## Nadir Point (Dec 6, 2013)

osochuckles said:


> ...when I first starting exploring tuning options I vaguely remember there being mention of an alternative solution for drivers who live in areas requiring emissions test where they could have a "dual function" ECU that can switch back and forth between the bypass/delete option (everyday driving) and the original factory settings (emissions inspection day).


No, it doesn't work that way. There is no practical way to maintain one of these cars long term in an emissions check jurisdiction. All you can do is keep fixing them.


----------



## Stevemeister (Dec 28, 2010)

I've had a ton of these issues myself - just about everything that can go wrong with a "d" has gone wrong with mine including

1. Failed Fuel Injectors
2. Carbon Build-Up
3. DEF Injection Valve Failure (easy fix)
4. Failed Temperature Sensor in the DEF Tank (P205B)
5. Failed Return Spring on the EGR Cooler (P2457)
6. Failed Thermostat (engine then runs too cool . . . which leads to 
7. Failed Glow Plugs

If you haven't already, go talk to Jarek at J&R Auto - they are down by Third Line & Speers Road and know how to fix all these issues. btw if you're looking for a reasonably priced mechanics shop that can work on these cars talk to Andy at Autoworks (just relocated to Wyecroft & Dorval) . . . they have done a lot of work on my car and don't stack labour hours for doing multiple similar jobs (they replaced my serpentine belts, thermostat and water pump for 4 hours labour and their rates are way lower than a certain well respected BMW dealership in Oakville - although they don't have a Keurig Coffee machine so you'll have to buy your own coffee )


----------



## Xerix (May 5, 2010)

I just found my own thread after giving up over a year ago on this issue hoping someone had more info. After seeing other peoples responses, and after just replacing a cracked vacuum line, I found my EGR Cooler Spring is broken.

In any case, I find it ridiculous to have to change an entire part for a simple spring. So I am going to see if I cant fit an alternate spring on this somehow to perform the same function. 

Has anyone been able to change the spring? I found some pictures online, and it looks like the bottom spring retention plate is riveted/welded on. Also, does anyone know what this torsion spring is rated for in terms of force?

I have not removed my cooler yet now that I know this is broken because I want to plan this out properly. I'm thinking that flap is not removable with the spring assembly which is why Shaman2010 had to replace his entire cooler. Maybe I can drill into the lever and mount and put a new spring onto it.

I'll let you know what I do to get it fixed and what I find out.


----------



## jlaricos (Aug 31, 2017)

Hello Everyone, I have the same error code (4873). I cleaned the EGR cooler with no success. The return spring is in good condition but the code keeps returning. Which sensor is this code directly attributed to? Is it the two wire on top of the cooler? thanks for any and all help in advance. I am completely frustrated with my NY dealer and their lack of understanding in diesels.


----------



## Doug Huffman (Apr 25, 2015)

An error code does not indicate a failed component, it does identify a symptom that may be caused by a failed component or maladjustment to be differentiated by execution of the associated Test Plan that will guide the technician down the fault tree, eliminating components not causing the symptom.

We owners have almost no access to the Test Plans. When you agree to the work order, agree ONLY to identifying the problem and curing it. Do not only pay for replacement of components that may not have failed at all. If the problem reoccurs within the two year warranty period then demand BMW honor their parts and labor warranty. Work smart, not hard. Don't fix what ain't broke lest one fix until broke - a BMW will 'broke' you real quick.


----------



## Fikro (Apr 29, 2016)

*Error code 4873*

Another broken spring on EGR cooler you can see in the pic vacuum box in different position that new one.
Changing wasn't bad took my time and flow torque specs for final tightening for EGR bolts..


----------



## jlaricos (Aug 31, 2017)

*3rd EGR Cooler*

I AM ON MY THIRD WITH ONLY 55K. Ny traffic has not been nice to this design.


----------



## Fikro (Apr 29, 2016)

jlaricos said:


> I AM ON MY THIRD WITH ONLY 55K. Ny traffic has not been nice to this design.


That is why I bought this one trough FCPEuro, they have lifetime warranty ...


----------



## jlaricos (Aug 31, 2017)

Thank you for the heads up


----------



## montr (Oct 7, 2006)

jlaricos said:


> I AM ON MY THIRD WITH ONLY 55K. Ny traffic has not been nice to this design.


In my car, the spring was rusted and broke. I do not know if this will help, I coated the spring of the new EGR cooler with some grease.


----------



## sk72 (Jan 5, 2016)

Shaman2010 said:


> I can confirm that my EGR cooler problem was with the same spring and I have to replace whole EGR cooler.


How much did it cost for replacing EGR cooler?


----------



## Stevemeister (Dec 28, 2010)

Hi - When mine failed I ended up taking my car to JR Auto Tuning

https://chiptuning.ca/#http://chiptuning.ca/catalog/2/54/55/53

and they basically did a Stage 2 Tune and and EGR delete (effectively programming the whole EGR system so it no longer operates). I subsequently had the cooler and the EGR valve removed and replaced it with an AA Rodriguez Race Pipe. I also had the Swirl Port Flaps removed and blanked off . . . in my opinion the less moving parts the better especially when they are subjected to frequent heat cycles and sooty exhaust gas.

https://www.tunemyeuro.com/eco-billet-egr-race-pipe-for-bmw-335d-and-x5-35d/

If you are looking to replace the existing cooler this is the lowest price I have found anywhere for the replacement part . . . its about half what the dealership asks

https://www.rmeuropean.com/Products/11718576450-MFG6-V4963.aspx

Good luck


----------



## Shaman2010 (Jul 13, 2014)

Stevemeister said:


> EGR delete (effectively programming the whole EGR system so it no longer operates). I subsequently had the cooler and the EGR valve removed


I believe this is illegal.
Eliminate exhaust pollution as much as we can - is our responsibility first of all for our health.


----------



## sk72 (Jan 5, 2016)

I am located in US so need EGR for emission testing. I might reset the error and see if it comes back and then take it to the dealer to see what they say.


----------



## Shaman2010 (Jul 13, 2014)

sk72 said:


> How much did it cost for replacing EGR cooler?


Back in 2015: Nov 27, 2015 ordered for $576.24 USD from www.ecstuning.com
I replaced it by myself (small DIY project).


----------

